# Trailer Backing Simulator



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

This is so funny. Kinda true at points, which makes it even more funny as you (especially I) can recall specific events from your last camp site setup experience...

http://www.renegades.us/misc/trailerbacking.html


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks! Now how do I get hot cocoa off the keyboard. James


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

What no weapons option to take out the lookie-loos????

Walter


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HeeHeeHeeHeeHeeHee


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw come one, no one really needs this. The trailer is placed perfectly every time on the first try....

Yeah right!


----------

